# vnetbios.vxd



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi All,

I just got done re-installing win98se. Every thing went fine......except it says" missing vnetbios.vxd file. Ok....now what do I do....I've look thru all of the win98se CD and I can't find this file.

Any help ??

P.S.
Be-lated Happy Turkey Day !!!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The VNETBIOS.VXD file is located inside the *NET9.CAB* folder of the Windows 98SE CD. Extract it from that folder and place it inside the *C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM* folder in your computer.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Did you format the hard drive and do a "clean" reinstall of Windows 98SE or did you just reinstall it over itself?

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

I did a clean reinstall of Windows .


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Hmmm. Doing a clean install of Windows tends to have less problems than reinstalling Windows over itself.  

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Try this:
Start, run, type regedit


with "My Computer" highlighted, choose:
Edit, Find

type vnetbios.vxd
choose "Find Next"
when it finds a line that says something like:
"Static Vnetbios.vxd" choose:
Del and confirm with:
Y

Then F3 to continue searching
Repeat for next occurrence, until Search has finished.

Then File, Exit.

Shutdown and restart and see if the error message is gone.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Have you tried simply removing all the network, rebooting and reinstalling them again?


----------

